# Jacking points??



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Need help pls, using the standard car Jack where is the best place to Jack it up on the car? The original Jack I got with the tt looks like it fits in the groove on the sill is this OK. 
Also if using a trolley jack is it possible to lift front end up so both wheels are clear of the road. 
Many thanks


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, the scissor jack fits into the sill perfectly. I seem to remember there's a small marker near the front and the back to where you should line it up. But from memory it's about 6" in from the edge.

If you're going to use a trolley jack do not use the sill and do not use the under-side of the car, you'll bend it. Use something more rigid, at the back I just use where the suspension arm joins the car and at the front there is a rail quite far in - but that's quite low and often difficult to get a trolley jack under. Driving onto a plank of wood may help there.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Dash said:


> Yeah, the scissor jack fits into the sill perfectly. I seem to remember there's a small marker near the front and the back to where you should line it up. But from memory it's about 6" in from the edge.
> 
> If you're going to use a trolley jack do not use the sill and do not use the under-side of the car, you'll bend it. Use something more rigid, at the back I just use where the suspension arm joins the car and at the front there is a rail quite far in - but that's quite low and often difficult to get a trolley jack under. Driving onto a plank of wood may help there.


Great thanks for that  painting brake calipers at weekend and didn't want to damage underside of the car. Read few posts and all got different opinions on WERE and we're not to Jack it from. 
Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wouldn't trust the standard jack to work on your TT I use a trolley jack in the same place as you use the standard jack but I have an old ice hockey puck with a grove cut in it to protect their he sill


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If you're going to be leaving the car up for any period of time, I wouldn't trust any jack. Get some axle stands.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

The only job to be done only on a jack is changing a wheel, for everything else get the car up on sturdy axle stands and when it's on them give the car a good shove to make sure they're set.

VT


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for all replys what a mine field jacking a car lol bloody tt's 
 still love her though. 
Thanks again


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, the axle stand advice is very good and applies to any car. It's just that TTs are a bit on the low side so it's hard to get a trolley jack underneath - I have to run mine up on some ramps before I can get the jack underneath it.

It's even more important if you're going to get both front wheels off - if you put a single jack in the centre under the subframe, for example, you've then got a pivot point. Which is great while you remember, but after an hour cleaning the caliper, you fancy a brew, get up, lean on the front wing to help yourself up, and tip the car enough to upset the jack. So an axle stand on each side if you're removing both wheels.

Reading that back it seems a bit preachy and a bit "Health and safety gone mad", but I was reading a thread on another forum some years ago where someone was writing up some mods on his car, thread all went quiet for a while until a subdued update told us that the OP had been working on the car, just a quick job, no need to bother with stands, until the car landed on their chest and that was that.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

droopsnoot said:


> Reading that back it seems a bit preachy and a bit "Health and safety gone mad", but I was reading a thread on another forum some years ago where someone was writing up some mods on his car, thread all went quiet for a while until a subdued update told us that the OP had been working on the car, just a quick job, no need to bother with stands, until the car landed on their chest and that was that.


Yep it does happen. Usually only once...

Another good habit to get into is to put the wheel (or wheels) you've removed under the sill.
Yes it will make a mess of your nice wheels if the car falls, but will save you.


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

I always pop a brick to the front and rear of each rear tyre when jacking up the front of the car (viceversa when working on the rear) in order to prevent the car from rolling (even if you have it in gear & have the handbrake up). 
I used to only do 1 wheel until the car twisted off an axle stand once (uneven road surface at the folks) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

The mad thing is that the TT actually has rubber jacking pads, but they are designed to lift the car on all 4 pads at same time. The rear ones are ok on a trolley jack, but on the fronts the metal is too weak and it WILL damage the floor pan. They are a really good idea as the car cannot slide off, the trolley jack would go with it. I have added similar S3 pads to my golf.
You would have thought they would design it for a trolley jack :x :x

See video on here
http://www.psituning.com/product.php/21 ... ad_adapter


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

David C said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> > Reading that back it seems a bit preachy and a bit "Health and safety gone mad", but I was reading a thread on another forum some years ago where someone was writing up some mods on his car, thread all went quiet for a while until a subdued update told us that the OP had been working on the car, just a quick job, no need to bother with stands, until the car landed on their chest and that was that.
> ...


Exactly what I was taught to do back in my yewf. Good habit to get in to.

VT


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Cheers every one for the replies will take on board  will post pics once calipers painted


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

My solution to all this is to use a floor jack with a couple of pieces of wood to fit the depth of the body seams at the jacking point and shaped to fit the pad of the floor jack and then place axle stands underneath the longitudinal beams with pieces of thick rubber to protect the finish on the beams. It's well worth the time and trouble to make these wooden pads if you intended doing much work on these cars.

Reiterating the previous advice - never go under a car supported solely on a jack, whether it's the scissor jack or a floor jack.

Needless to say that if you are removing the wheels the wheels nuts need to be slackened before raising the vehicle.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

How did it go?


----------

